# who is your fav rep pet and why?



## annarism (Aug 9, 2007)

ok so we all have are reps but everyone has that one or two that has that special place in you're heart mine is my royal syrus as she started my passion for reps being my 1st snake and ripley as he is my 1st lizard which has now grown and i want more cresties lol just gotta build my new viv stack for the snakes 1st before i get more cresties :lol2: but shhhhhhhhhhhh dont tell my oh


----------



## HABU (Mar 21, 2007)

take a guess!:lol2:


----------



## sw3an29 (Jul 13, 2007)

my got to be my normal male royal python shadow just because of the way he is


----------



## annarism (Aug 9, 2007)

:mf_dribble::mf_dribble::mf_dribble: all i need to say is when i get a bigger place my oh wants one and i will just have to let him get it cos they are stunning


----------



## boabloketony (Jan 22, 2007)

If I'm honest then my favourite is my Common Boa Vinnie, he's so gentle (except at feeding time) and I'd wanted a common boa for years before I actually felt confident enough to own one.


----------



## annarism (Aug 9, 2007)

it took me 5 years to get the courage to own a snake as i used to be terrified by them i was also scared of T's up until i got mine now i have respect and understanding i am a very large believer in facing my fears but you wont see me with a pet pier no way :lol2:


----------



## HABU (Mar 21, 2007)

never was afraid. took right to most critters.


----------



## EMMAS ARK '82 (Aug 14, 2007)

has to be my royal stumpy he is so gentle and never gets over excited he just sits on my belly while im lying down watching tv!love him to bits<3


----------



## SilverSteno (Feb 12, 2006)

My Stenodactylus, Ricki, because she is such a little trouper and a lovely little gecko.


----------



## captaincaveman (Nov 6, 2006)

Ive been there done that with the weird and rare reptiles, and now its got to be corns for me, one their avaliability, temperament(as a whole), hardyness, variation etc, plus the genetics side is an added bonus without major expense of some of the python and boa morphs(keeps my anal scientific mind happy), plus its now something we do as a family, when i was mainly keeping pythons it was more just my thing, now my missus and elsest daughter get involved as much as i do(well almost)


----------



## annarism (Aug 9, 2007)

i think when the whole family is involved its good fun my son has a corn although i do all the care etc its still his and he is only 4 and he is learning about reps fast because he loves them so much he keeps saying he wants to be an animal investigator he loves watching animal cops he has even stopped watching cbeebies as his favorite channel is now animal planet bless him


----------



## Johelian (Nov 25, 2006)

Mine is my first male monkey tailed, Kaiser. Hes the only truly friendly one out of all of the skinks, and always seems happy to see me - come eagerly up to the glass whenever I stand by the cage, flicking his little tongue. Definitely a unique little guy (all of the others either hate me or are indifferent to me). Hes doing about a million times better than when I first got him as well, so I think thats part of why I like him; Ive been able to see him develop!


----------



## Karl_1989 (Jan 19, 2007)

*My Water Dragon Zhen because i swear hes a few sandwiches short of a picnic lol









*


----------



## jamie_coxon (Jul 18, 2007)

gotta be my kiwi. my male water dragon. he is so human in the way he acts. so lovely and loves sitting on my shoulder looking out the window


----------



## Beardies (Sep 30, 2006)

awwww zhens too cute :no1:.

My fav is Izzie she was the first rep of many yet shes got such a wonderful character and has got me hooked on reps. She has just dug out all the sand of her laying box and sat in it :lol2: now shes not gonna lay i think i will upset her and remove it :bash:


----------



## sparkle (Mar 21, 2007)

my fave is probably my water dragon Gee.. closely followed by my beradie Miss Lemon Sherbet


----------



## lindzey (Aug 5, 2007)

Calzaghe my little blizzard is the apple of my eye, he's abit slow in the head we think but when he wants to come out and see us, he wrecks his viv then comes to the glass lol


This is him in action!!!


----------



## HABU (Mar 21, 2007)

Johelian said:


> Mine is my first male monkey tailed, Kaiser. Hes the only truly friendly one out of all of the skinks, and always seems happy to see me - come eagerly up to the glass whenever I stand by the cage, flicking his little tongue. Definitely a unique little guy (all of the others either hate me or are indifferent to me). Hes doing about a million times better than when I first got him as well, so I think thats part of why I like him; Ive been able to see him develop!


i can't blame you for loving monkey tailed skinks...they are special animals. i miss them!!


----------



## Esarosa (Jul 13, 2007)

Suppose if i had to choose it'd be Deemo. First tortoise I bought. He's so full of character it's unreal. Asks when he's ready to come out of his tort table n go outside..hten at night used to follow me into he house.. Sayin that Kiara is such a sweetheart only got her in June but she's soft as anything. She'll ask to come out..so u put her outside n turns out she doesnt want htat. she's content to just sit on my chest n fall asleep.. I say She..apparantley it's a he..but it acts so feminine! lol


----------



## Fangio (Jun 2, 2007)

Zeus my purple retic. He's the most gentle snake I've ever seen, v.pretty snake too, no hassle whatsoever. I've wanted retics for 12 years, and now I've finally got there it was worth the wait!:no1:

Can't wait until he's big!


----------



## SiUK (Feb 15, 2007)

mine is my royal piper.


----------



## CBR1100XX (Feb 19, 2006)

For me my bearded dragon is no.1:smile:


----------



## HABU (Mar 21, 2007)

emeralds are like orchids. same as raising an orchid.


----------



## bev336 (May 10, 2007)

Coco one of my boas is my favourite, closely followed by Jemima my first tortoise.


----------



## *H* (Jun 17, 2007)

Mines Mindy my '06 female Colombian rainbow boa, she's so soft and gentle, docile and relaxed, she puts her head on my shoulder for a cuddle when I get her out. She's never jumped or moved fast, She's never shown one ounce of aggression, BUT put a mouse/rat into her viv and her feeding response is unbelievable! She puts all my other snakes to shame with just how ruthless and fast she is.
Thats why I like her, she's pure predator!, but knows the difference when it matters. (still wouldn't trust her 100% tho!)


----------



## balthazar196 (Jun 1, 2007)

I guess my beardie Stroodle is my fav...hes my only one but when i get more he will still be my fav because hes what started everything for me so yea lol


----------



## leogirl (Oct 1, 2006)

i love all my animals to bits and for diff reason. but my first leo, Allister, my girlfriend bought me for our first year anniversary so will always hold a special place in my heart


----------



## shiva&kaa123 (Jul 20, 2007)

Not really allowed favourites but probably my royal, she's the cutest and th friendliest!:smile:

I know Ihaveshowed this pic a few times but what the hell!










Ben


----------



## Catherine896 (Jul 27, 2007)

My favourites are my beardies. I cant pick an individual but Angel, 'cos he seems so friendly and wants to be out all the time, he will do anything to be able to see out at me, but go near him and he runs for it! Shrek, eats everything and is always so active and alert and watching me, looks like he is smiling sometimes . And my new female, who isnt too well, still thinking of a name for her as she is quite special I think. She is nice and laidback, watches me, so calm and such a pretty colour to her, just hope she makes a full recovery!


----------



## Art_Gecko101 (May 6, 2006)

annarism said:


> ok so we all have are reps but everyone has that one or two that has that special place in you're heart mine is my royal syrus as she started my passion for reps being my 1st snake and ripley as he is my 1st lizard which has now grown and i want more cresties lol just gotta build my new viv stack for the snakes 1st before i get more cresties :lol2: but shhhhhhhhhhhh dont tell my oh


Aww YAY! im so glad you love him!!

i couldnt really pick a favourite... Houllier my 1st whites treefrog will always be special to me though... and Forest my female Mossy gecko but just cause i searched for a good 9months to find one!!


----------



## gecko-mad (Mar 23, 2007)

My favourite is probably Iggy my beardie because she was my first rep and she's always stroppy:lol2:


----------



## DeanThorpe (Apr 9, 2006)

did you think iggy was an iggy or were you just being rebelious?


----------



## gecko-mad (Mar 23, 2007)

DeanThorpe said:


> did you think iggy was an iggy or were you just being rebelious?


We thought she was a iggy lol, no one had seen her though, i was just asked if i wanted a lizard. My dad said he thought it was a Iguana but when he brought her home there was no Iguana so Iggy kind of stuck lol


----------



## DeanThorpe (Apr 9, 2006)

thats cool


----------



## Johelian (Nov 25, 2006)

HABU said:


> i can't blame you for loving monkey tailed skinks...they are special animals. i miss them!!


Aww, cant you get anymore?  All of the others only like me when I have food to give them, lol - but I love em all regardless.


----------

